# Feste Fenstergröße



## the7 (25. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Jpanel mit einer gewissen größe.
Ich will dem Anwender verbieten, diese größe zu verändern, sprich er darf das Fenster nicht größer / kleiner ziehen. Die vorgegebene Größe soll Fix sein.
Wenn ich als als Größe die Dimension (800,800) eingebe, dass soll dieses Fenster auf ewig 800x800 groß sein, bis es jemand umprogrammiert 
Wie mache ich das?


----------



## max40 (25. Mrz 2009)

frame.setResizable(false);


----------



## the7 (25. Mrz 2009)

Vielen dank, Problem gelöst.


----------



## Ebenius (25. Mrz 2009)

Da merke ich noch an: resizable sollte erst nach dem setzen der Größe auf false gesetzt werden. Verschiedene VMs haben/hatten meinem maroden Gedächtnis zu Folge leider unterschiedliche Meinungen, ob man ein Fenster per setSize() vergrößern / verkleinern kann wenn resizable false ist.

Ebenius


----------

